

AFP (Agence France Press) forbids to use Wikipedia as a reference [FR] - adulau
http://blog.wikimedia.fr/l%E2%80%99afp-interdit-d%E2%80%99utiliser-wikipedia-comme-source-entre-evidence-et-ironie-3299

======
GiraffeNecktie
I'd be astonished if any news organization used WP as a reference. It totally
wouldn't make sense.

